# Wanted Winchester Model 12 Solid Rib 16 or 20ga



## asb101 (Jul 1, 2003)

Any solid rib 16 or 20ga guns I am interested in all chokes.

[email protected]


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

Call Scheels in Fgo, I was in there yesterday and they had about six model 12's. I'm not sure if they were the solid rib though.


----------



## Straycat (Mar 21, 2005)

asb101,

Try shotgun news at www.shotgunnews.com

These sub-gauges with a solid rib in the model 12 may be hard to come by due to the limited production.

Good luck.


----------

